# tuberculosis



## lucasgg (Nov 29, 2011)

Two of my fish died due to TB. 
I'm treating it now with a air stone burried in my substrate.
The two fish that died, died on the sand on their sides.
Any info you guys can add?? :arrow::arrow::arrow::arrow::arrow:


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/disease/tbc.php


> *Treatment*
> 
> Treating fish tuberculosis is really difficult and euthanizing the fish a probably less painful for the fish than forcing it to go through endless treatments that may not have any effect on the disease. Euthanizing all the fish in the infected aquarium is also the best way of preventing the disease from spreading.
> 
> ...





> *Prevention for humans*
> When aquarists become infected by Mycobacterium marinum, it is usually because the carry out maintenance work when they have cuts or other skin problems on their hands or arms. Our skin is remarkably good at keeping malevolent microorganisms out, but as soon as the skin gets injured, an important part of the body’s defense system has been breached. It doesn’t have to bee a large wound; a simple paper cut or eczema can be enough for Mycobacterium marinum to slip through. When handling an aquarium where you suspect that Mycobacterium marinum may be present, it is consequently important to use protective gloves. You may have a tiny sore that you haven’t even noticed, such as a torn cuticle. Some aquarists prefer to use gloves all the time, or at least when they have damaged skin, since it is impossible to know if Mycobacterium marinum exists in an aquarium before the fish start to show symptoms of fish tuberculosis. You can also catch fish tuberculosis by using your mouth to start a siphon. Washing your hands and lower arms with soap after handling fish and aquariums is naturally always recommended.
> 
> *Symptoms and treatment *
> ...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

+1 w/ bmlb!


----------



## lucasgg (Nov 29, 2011)

WOW Thanks guys.
What are the treatment chemicals?
this is a good thing since i was looking for a good forum.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Use Seachem Kanaplex


----------



## lucasgg (Nov 29, 2011)

doesn't tuberculosis spring up when the fish are unhealthy?
If that were true, what parameters would I Rise or Decrease?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

To be honest, your best bet now is to completely sterilize the tank and start it all over. Once TB gets in it it's almost impossible to get rid of it with medicine. You need bleach.

After that, know that TB thrives in filth. Keep your tank clean.


----------



## lucasgg (Nov 29, 2011)

Does that mean that I have to restart the filter???


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Fish TB is not actually all that common in captive bred fish. It is often used as a catch-all bin when the true culprit cannot be identified. If it is fish TB, it is usually fatal. It is also one of the few fish diseases that can be transmitted to humans. If you are sure this is fish TB, you need to wear rubber gloves when working with this tank and do exactly what TheOldSalt said...tear down and sterilize everything with bleach. And euthanize any livestock still in that tank.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, sterilize and restart the filter


----------



## lucasgg (Nov 29, 2011)

What are the simtoms?


----------



## lucasgg (Nov 29, 2011)

Thread closed. :chair: see you guys at the next one!


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

I doubt it is TB.


----------



## lucasgg (Nov 29, 2011)

That's what I came to on my other fourm!


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

What makes you think it is TB? TB is a really rare disease. Nothing you have mentioned makes it sound like TB. Its more likely internal parasites or bacteria. TB is difficult to ID as it has a number of common pretty generic symptoms. Its more often misdiagnoised then correctly diagnosised.


----------



## lucasgg (Nov 29, 2011)

I was using Aquatic Community before and they said it was TB.
Then I guess it's a not-so-good forum. :chair:


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

It's not really the forum itself but possibly the user that tried to assist you?

Aquatic Community, from my experience is, like this and many other forums, a forum with many knowledgeable members. Possibly the members that at least tried to assist you weren't so familiar with TB advised that it was by the information that they gave you.

Anyway, Happy Fish keeping


----------



## lucasgg (Nov 29, 2011)

It was the moderator I think.:chair:


----------

